# Italian Alps recommendations



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi everyone

We have left Slovania now and are now in the north eastern Italian alps on a superb sosta up at 4000ft at a lovely little place called Sauris. Free and Inc ehu and services and a flipping hot shower! I'm a bit disappointed that they haven't provided free wifi though! 

Anyway it's at 46.4677 12.70766. I'll be adding it and several other spots to the database when I can.

We were going to work our way towards Venice via a few sostas but are now wondering what else there is to see in the dolomites area. There seems to be plenty of sostas around the cortina d'ampezzo area, actually they are everywhere so just wondering if anyones been this way and would like to recommend places and sostas. It is a bit if the beaten track though.

What a drive up as well. My arms are tired from all the hair pins and we have had the bike up some impossible passes. I'm suprised it's not exploded yet. 

Anyone been? Eddied! Are you there?

Weather is superb but I think it's going to change. Can't get a decent weather forecast for the region as phone signal isn't great so this could be a deciding factor.

Cheers
BD

Aldra if your reading this I'm getting fitter and slimmer by the day and have just been skinny dipping in the lake!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Which one is you Barry.  http://goo.gl/maps/QwbV

Ian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ha ha nice one olley. Technology eh! That's us bottom right although a few vans have left now.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I had a look at the road up, pity it looked a bit tight especially that tunnel. Douable for the RV as google's van passes a lorry but the wife would have kittens. :lol:

Ian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Ian

You would get an rv up but you would have a very tight bottom by the time you get here!  as you say wagons go up and we passed a couple if busses. Luckily we always seem to pass them at a pull in. God knows what you do in a tunnel. We went through one on the bike today, out of bright sunshine to darkness and the lights on our Peugeot speedfight are akin to the light from a damp match. Couldn't see jack! Dripping water and bare rock Walls. Excellent!

We have only had to reverse the van once for about 100 yards so far. Got lots of ideas now thanks to autoroute, cc infos offline version and a rather funny Meeting with the Italians on the sosta who produced loads if maps, couldn't speak any English but were quite impressed when I produced my laptop with all the sostas on.

Trouble is it's very difficult using autoroute, my crappy Europe atlas and the standard sat nav to really judge what a route or pass is really like. Autoroute does not show gradients and some roads that look like tracks turn out ok while some major ones on the map turn out to be a nightmare. All part of the fun I guess.

Oh well. A few beers and some plotting then!


----------

